# Over Half of CompUSA Stores Closing...Here's a List



## Cray (Feb 27, 2007)

Thought some folks here might find this interesting... it looks like 128 of CompUSA's 228 stores in the US are closing.  If the store near you isn't on this list, it's going out of business.  This leaves 11 states without a CompUSA at all (there were 6 without one previously).

From what I hear, the liquidation starts next week, though they may just sell off their stock to wholesalers.  It's worth keeping an eye on, anyway.


----------



## WolfSoldier (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll have to check that out, I never liked Compusa, I'm a best buy guy (I work there), but still there could be some killer deals


----------



## Vgm22 (Feb 28, 2007)

YAY! There not closing the ones I shop at in Florida! I love CompUSA! They have some good prices on things I need. Best Buy is second in my book.


----------



## Cray (Feb 28, 2007)

WolfSoldier said:
			
		

> I'll have to check that out, I never liked Compusa, I'm a best buy guy (I work there), but still there could be some killer deals



Funny you should mention that.  I worked for Best Buy for four years, and it really soured me on the company.  Partly because of the people I worked with towards the end.


----------



## The Sonic God (Mar 6, 2007)

I used to work for CompUSA, and I was absolutely livid at the management there. I quit after 3 months.

I now work for Micro Center, one of their major competitors, and we're getting most of their Macintosh traffic. ^^

More sales for me.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 6, 2007)

time to pillage the local CompUSA


----------



## Aikon (Mar 7, 2007)

Good riddance.  They rape you on their prices and they know it.  Zipzoomfly all the way, long live the internets!


----------



## The Sonic God (Mar 23, 2007)

Didn't you know? All wholesalers overprice their stuff. Thanks to spam and adverts, online products are far cheaper.


----------



## amtrack88 (Mar 31, 2007)

*


----------



## Litre (Mar 31, 2007)

Fry's is full of win, that's for sure. Again, time to see what CompUSA has to offer concerning raiding material.


----------

